# cub cadet engines



## iceberg

I have a cub cadet 1250 with a kodler engine that has a cracked block Is there any other engines that will fit in to the engine compartment or will I have to find another Kohler Its a K301 

Ron


----------



## chrpmaster

Depends on how much customizing you want to do. You can see pictures of people putting v8's on garden tractors so just about anything will fit if you try hard enough. If you want to keep it simpler and can't find another K301 I would call a dealer to see if there is a conversion kit available for your tractor that would allow a more modern engine to bolt up to your tractor. One that has a good reputation is Small Engine Warehouse. Here is a link to their repower page for your tractor. http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/RepowerItems.asp?Brand=Cub Cadet&Model=1250

Not cheap but good detail with pics that may give you ideas if you choose to go this direction. 

Andy


----------



## iceberg

*engines*

Thanks Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

yeah small engine warehouse has some nice deals on motors.


----------



## Leon Vaske

honda makes an engine that fits perfect in a We done it. Try northern tool catalog


----------



## aagitch

Iceberg, 

I would look for a good low hour K301 motor and swap it out. That would probably be the least expensive route.


----------



## iceberg

thanks for all the info Ron


----------



## IH farm boy

about anything will fit , v twins get very close to the hoods , do carfeull measurments it takes a good motor to reaplce that kohler they were low horse but a lot of torque that most cant match


----------

